# SXK BB panels etc



## Cornelius (25/1/18)

Looking for BB accessories. 

Panels, Buttons and proper drip tips

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/1/18)

If you don't mind ultem 

Noonclouds has ultem sxk panels 
H2vape has an ultem drip tip which doesn't look too bad on mine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (26/1/18)

Thanks. I actually ordered a set from Sir Vape this morning. 
But still on the hunt for drip tips and buttons 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter (26/1/18)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Thanks. I actually ordered a set from Sir Vape this morning.
> But still on the hunt for drip tips and buttons
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


the vape guy has a cool selection of 510 drip tips @Cornelius 

Not sure about buttons for the sxk BB though, I would also be keen to find something cool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

If any of the guys that play with resin started turning out BB buttons, they would make a packet!

Well... Maybe not so much now the craze has died down a bit, but there was a boat missed out on there! I think @BumbleBee should still consider this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

Have also moved the thread to "Who has Stock?" - Hope that's okay with you @Cornelius , it just gives vendors the option to respond too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (29/1/18)

Thanks, I managed to get panels from @Sirvape and drip tips will be custom made for me by Neil @Vapeodyssey
Buttons will be a treat, I especially like the stainless steel ones.
But we will constantly have a need for these items so Vendors are welcome to respond.
The Vapeguy @BumbleBee also has some amazing drip tips.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/18)

I will be working on a few 510 drip tips as time allows. Here is the first successful turning 




I did start messing around with panels and buttons but haven't had the time to get them perfect yet, working on it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (29/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I will be working on a few 510 drip tips as time allows. Here is the first successful turning
> 
> View attachment 120459
> 
> ...


That is Gorgeous sir. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

